# Sweets (Candy) wine



## deesloop (Dec 11, 2021)

Anyone made wine from skiittles? Or wine gums
Or any other favourites - my most favourite sweet (candY) is black currant and liquorice.
Would love to give that ago.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 11, 2021)

There are Skittles wine threads on this site somewhere!


----------



## deesloop (Dec 11, 2021)

*That's *what the search is for? Interesting...


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes, indeed. Here are a few hits:

Skittle Wine.
Skittle Wine
Strong Skittle wine


----------



## deesloop (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes seems very interesting. Thankyou


----------



## Vinobeau (Dec 12, 2021)

Just added the yeast to a batch of Candy Corn wine. Picked them up at the local "Stale food store". It will be interesting.


----------

